# Wedding in Dubai



## kio (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi
Could anyone suggest wedding suppliers in Dubai? Namely boutiques for bridal gowns, accessories, where to find flower baskets, ring pillow etc

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

On the road heading towards Muraqqabat right when you come up from the Clock Tower, you will see a few bridal boutiques on your right.

Also, there's a place in Karama, next to Day-to-Day Supermarket that's a wedding supplier store but not sure how good they are.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a place on Jumeirah Beach Road at Jumeriah 2. Cant remember the name but it's on the right as you head towards AD.


----------

